# Looking for Resources



## Rogerant (Dec 19, 2009)

Last night at our company Seasonal Holiday Party I had the opportunity to defend the faith with two of my co-workers. One of them holds to the view that "the church" created the bible to control people. I presented him with scriptures from the Word that were inconsistent with that thinking. Re: Christ not coming to the world to bring peace etc. He now would like to read some material defending the faith.

What is the best way to deal with this thinking re: evidence to the contrary apart from reading the Word.

Can anyone provide me with a good book defending the veracity of the N.T. and O.T. manuscript evidence and or a book dealing with this question in detail.

I was thinking about "New Testament Documents, Are they Reliable by F.F. Bruce.

Thanks, Roger


----------



## Wayne (Dec 19, 2009)

It is often best to have yourself read the book you are going to loan out. That might help refine your choice.

What about Boettner's _Studies in Theology_, which has a section on the inspiration of Scripture?


----------



## Rogerant (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, just added it to my wish list. I have always enjoyed his work.

Studies in Theology: Loraine Boettner: 9780875521152: Christianbook.com


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 19, 2009)

Geisler has a bunch of stuff that should be useful.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 19, 2009)

I really like the F.F. Bruce book you highlighted.


----------

